# Massey Ferguson 202 Steering Valve



## Stan Coryell (2 mo ago)

I have fluid leaking out of my steering column. 
Can I get to the plunger springs without pulling the steering column ? The service manual doesn't say. It only gives directions to do a complete tear down. I have a few other questions. If you have time for a phone call, It would be appreciated. 

I found an old post Fedup had replied to. If anyone could direct him to this post, I would appreciate it. (I tried to DM him but I don't have enough posts.)



Stan Coryell 
Mickleton, NJ
856.874.6516


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

They only way I have found to reseal those units is to remove the dash, then you can remove the top housing/ column. You can then replace the seal but it may or maynot fix the problem. If the valve is bypassing too much oil it will force oil past the seal. If the shaft is rusty the seal may not seal.


----------



## Stan Coryell (2 mo ago)

Busted Tractor said:


> They only way I have found to reseal those units is to remove the dash, then you can remove the top housing/ column. You can then replace the seal but it may or maynot fix the problem. If the valve is bypassing too much oil it will force oil past the seal. If the shaft is rusty the seal may not seal.


Thanks for the response. The steering shaft was toast in mine. I rebuilt it with out issue. I did find out that one sector shaft was off one tooth.


----------

